# السلالم وأنواعها



## جار الجار (24 مايو 2006)

أقدم لكم تشكيلة متنوعه من المعادن المشغولة اتمنى أن تعجبكم.


























أقدم لكم تشكيلة متنوعه من المعادن المشغولة اتمنى أن تعجبكم.





















































تعريف السلالم

- هي سلسلة من الدرجات التي تكون وسيلة اتصال بين الطابق و الأخر. أو مجموعة من الدرج مكونة لمستوي مائل الغرض منه الوصول بسهولة من طابق إلي أخر. و توضع السلالم في مكان يخصص لها في المبني يعرف اصطلاحا ببئر السلم. 
- و تنشأ السلالم من سلسلة من الدرجات بطريقة مستمرة أو متقطعة عن طريق ما يسمي بمنبسط الدرج أو البسطة أو الصدفة بين مجموعة من الدرجات.
- و يجب أن تصمم جميع السلالم و تنشأ بحيث تكون الحركة إلي أعلي وإلي أسفل من طابق إلي طابق بأسلوب مريح و سريع و آمن. و يمكن للسلم أن يكون من أي مادة مناسبة مثل الطوب أو الحجر أو خشب البناء أو الفولاذ أو خرسانة أسمنت قوية.

• المصطلحات الفنية الهامة:

المصطلحات الفنية المرتبطة بالسلم:

1.الدرجة: (step) هي إحدي القطع المتكونة منها مجموعة السلم,و لكل درجة سطحين ظاهرين أحدهما أفقي و هو السطح العلوي المعد لوطء القدم, و الثاني رأسي و هو العمودي علي الأفقي.أو هي عبارة عن اتصال سطح الدرجة (النائمة) مع القائمة. تثبت الدرجة بين فخذين, أو فوق تدرج الفخذين و يسمي طرفها القريب من الحائط باسم " ذيل" و يسمي الطرف الأخر عند الدرابزين باسم "رأس".

2. النائمة: (Tread) هي سطح الدرجة الأفقي التي يوضع عليها القدم. و عرض النائمة عبارة عن عرض الدرجة.

3. القائمة: (Riser) الواجهة العمودية للدرجة. و هو السطح الرأسي العمودي علي النائمة و ارتفاعه هو ارتفاع الدرجة.

4. خط الدوس: (Going or run) المسافة الأفقية بين أي قائمتين متتاليتين.

5. Rise : المسافة الرأسية ين أي نائمتين متتاليتين.

6. البادي: (Bull-nose step) هو عبارة عن أول درجة في السلم و تأخذ أشكال مختلفة من حيث التصميم و تبعا للغرض المعد لأجله السلم و تكون درجة ذات نهاية بها تكور أو كلا من البداية و النهاية بها تكور أو جزء زائد. و تكون في أول درجة أو درجتين من الأسفل. و هذا النوع من السلالم يكون عادة في أسفل درجة.

7. أنف الدرجة: (Nosing) هي عبارة عن بروز في النائمة الرخامية عن القائمة الرخامية و ليست الأسمنتية.و يكون الأنف عادة حلية بارزةمن عرض السلم.

8. الانحدار أو زاوية ميل السلم: (Pitch or slope) هو الزاوية بين فخذ السلم و منبسط الدرج.

9. الحصيرة: دعامة مائلة تثبت بها النائمة و القائمة.

10. الدرابزين: (Hand rail) عبارة عن حاجز الدرجات أو الحائل المثبت عند روؤس الدرجات لحماية الصاعد أو النازل من السقوط. أو هو جزء منحدر علي ارتفاع مناسب يوضع علي السلالم ليعطي العون و الحراسة للمستخدمين.

11. عمود الدرابزين: (Balusters) الجزء العمودي عند أطراف الدرجات, و يكون بين الدرجات و الدرابزين.

12. الصاري: (Newel or newel post) العمود القائم في أسفل درجة و أعلي درجة و في نقطة التحول في السلم لكي يثبت به الدرابزين.

13. فخذ السلم: (Soffit) لوح سميك من الخشب الغرض منه حمل درجات السلم و يلزم لكل قلبة من قلبات السلم فخذين أولهما مجاور للحائط و يسمي فخذ الحائط و الثاني عند منور السلم و يسمي فخذ المنور.

14. الحمال: عبارة عن فخذ مساعد يكون قطاعه أصغر مقاسا من قطاع الفخذ الأصلي و يوضع حمال واحد علي الأقل في متوسط المسافة بين الفخذين الداخلي والخارجي ليساع في حمل الدرجات الطويلة.

15. منبسط الدرج (البسطة): (Landing) عبارة عن الجزء الأفقي يكون مربع الشكل عادة و الذي يتغير عنده اتجاه السلم و هي نوعان: بسطة متوسطة و بسطة نهاية تسمي بسطة الوصول.

16. الصدفة: هي الجزء الأفقي و عادة يكون مستطيل الشكل و يفصل بين قلبتين و هي كالبسطات معدة للاستراحة عند تغير اتجاه القلبات يوجد منبسط زاوية 90 و منبسط زاوية 180.

17. القلبة: (Flight) سلسلة من الدرجات موجودة في مستوي مائل واحد و يفضل ألا يقل عدد الدرجات في القلبة الواحدة عن درجتين و لا يزيد عن 12 درجة في المباني السكنية.

18. بئر السلم: عبارة عن المسطح الذي ينشأ فيه السلم ويكون علي أشكال مختلفة بالنسبة لمسقطه الأفقي.

*أنواع السلالم المختلفة*

1) السلالم الخشبية البسيطة: من الأجزاء المهمة فيها التراكيب الخاصة بفخذى السلم الطالع والنازل.


2) السلالم الخشبية الفارغة: تثبت الدرجات على الأفخاذ الخشبية بزوايا من الألمنيوم المصبوبى .

3) السلام الخشبية الفارغة بدون قائمة: تعتبر أقل تكلفة وأكثر استعمال فى المحال التجارية وفى هذة الحالة تكون الدرجات القائمة أكثر سمك من مثيلاتها فى السلالم الأخرى وتربط الأفخاذ عادة بجاويط من الحديد زيادة فى متانة السلم.

4) السلالم الخشبية المغربية: لها طريقة خاصة لتحديد شكل الفخذ الذى يكون غالبا غير منظم حيث ترسم قطاعات الدرج عند اتصالها بالفخذ والخط الذى يرسم مرة بروؤس الدراجات ليحدد لنا شكل الفخذ. 

5) السلالم من الحجر أو الرخام. 
6) السلالم الحجرية

7) السلالم الحلزونية الحجرية:السلم الحلزونى بدون محور تثبت أطراف درجاتة داخل الحائط وتحمل فوق بعضها, أما المحورى فتكون أطراف درجاتة الخارجية على أعمدة تحمل على الدرجات السفلى أو تثبت فى الحائط. 

8) السلالم الخرسانية الحلزونية: يبين الرسم سلم مصنوع من درجات مسلحة مصبوبة على انفراد تثبت فوق بعضها و يصب فى الفراغ الداخلى عمود مسلح فى المركز.

9) السلالم الخارجية للحدائق:تختلف باختلاف 

المساحة والغرض، ومن أنواعها/

1 - ســـــلم بسيـــــــط. 
2- سلم نصف هرمى.
3- سلم قلبة واحـــدة.
4- سلم قلبتين باتجاهين.
5- سلم ذو منحنيات للحدائق الكبيرة.
6- سلم ذو مدخلين لحديقة قصـــــر.

10) السلالم من الخرسانة المسلحة: يمكن عملها بصب الدرجات وحدها وتركبها مثل السلالم الحجرية أو صب حصيرة مشكلة أو غير مشكلة الدرجات وتلصق بعد ذلك بالخامات الازمة. 

11) السلالم من بلاطات الخرسانية: سلم مركب من بلاطات خرسانة مسلحة سمك 4.5 نائمة و4 سم للقائمة مثبت فى الحائط ومن الجهة الأخرى مرتكزة على زاوية حديد 8×4×0.5 سم وهو مغطى بطبقة من الكاوتشوك سمك 7 مم للنائمة و 5 مم للقائمة وتلصق على البلاطات بواسطة مادة لاصقة لبنة و الكوبستة قطر 4.5 سم من معدن اتيكروبدال ومركبة على خوص حديد 3.5×0.5 سم وهى مثبتة فى زاوية السلم الحديدية.

12) السلالم الخارجيةالبسيطة.
13) السلالم المعدنية البسيطة.

14) السلالم الحديدية.

15) السلالم للقفز بأحواض السباحة: أصبحت من أهم الأعمال المعمارية إذ أنها تعطى مظهرا خاصا للحمام ولذلك يعتنى المعماريون بدراسة تصميمها متقيدين بالمقاسات المصطلح عليها عالميا.

16) السلالم لمنحدر الانزلاق باحواض السباحة: منزلق لحوض السباحة بارتفاع 3.20 م يوصل إلية سلم من الخرسانة المسلحة مركبين على كمرة مسلحة بشكل عقد.وهذه الطريقة للإنزلاق تستعمل فى حمامات الأطفال للتسلية.

17) السلالم المتحركة للمكتبات.
18) السلالم المتخفية فى الاسقف: تستعمل عادة للوصول إلى الصندرة بالمساكن وذلك لكى لا تشغل حيز ثابت وعند استعمالها تجذب بواسطة سلسلة تحرك السلم على محور بأرضية الصندرة ويهبط السلم إلى أسفل لإستعماله.

19) السلالم المتحركة: عدة أنواع وهى تستعمل عادة فى الأماكن المكتظة بالناس لسرعة الحركة ويمكن أن تكون فى اتجاة واحد أو اتجاهين متضادين أو متوازيين.



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ولله التوفيق................


----------



## arc_fares (24 مايو 2006)

شرح مفصل وممتاز .......
جزاك الله خير اخي جار الجار وبالتوفيق...


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى على هايدا الموضوع ، كتير مفيد


----------



## زيــــاد (24 مايو 2006)

أين الصور 

وشكرا على الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## زيــــاد (24 مايو 2006)

أين الصور 

وشكرا على الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## uweys (24 مايو 2006)

موضوع غني بالمعلومات وبلغةعربية مزوقة ,
.افدتنا ب الكثير من الشروح المفيدة , اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة.


----------



## مهندسة البناء (24 مايو 2006)

مشكور جدا معلومات رائعة


----------



## ميدو؟! (25 مايو 2006)

أشكر شكر جزيل يا جار الجار 
وأتمى إنك تدعمنا بالصور 

أخووووك / ميدو؟!


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

لم يتم عرض الصور 
ولكن شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.نهيل (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك عز الطلب


----------



## م.نورة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي جار الجار وبالتوفيق...
وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات المتميزه


----------



## awd (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم ..

نشكر لك هذه الإسهامات المميزة


----------



## معماري ناقد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم ..

نشكر لك هذه الإسهامات المميزة


----------



## سعيد سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أين الصور 

وشكرا على الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## naplosy (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي بس لو اتكلمت عن المصاعد والمنحدرات علشان الموضوع اتكامل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قيّم... بارك الله فيك، أخي الكريم جار الجار على هذه المعلومات، ونتمنى منكم مشاركات أخرى متميزة


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## kanoza (20 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شرح مفصل وسلسل 
بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب 
جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## اميرة غزة (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hermione (11 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااا على المعلومات المفيده دى
بس ياريت الصور


----------

